# The Bamboo Stitch on a Loom



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Converted the Bamboo stitch for the loom. Not quite a summer stitch but I've been wanting to get this one done and thought it might work well for some Fathers day slippers pattern for next month.

I might be getting ahead of myself - but better now then never.

Hope you guys like it !


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love it! Thank you!!!


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Love it! Thank you!!!


Thanks for the Thanks ! ... much appreciated 
:thumbup:


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Pretty. What brand loom is that big oval?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

SANDY I said:


> Pretty. What brand loom is that big oval?


I too would like to know that and more


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

SANDY I said:


> Pretty. What brand loom is that big oval?


I'm not positive but the loom could be authentic knitting broad loom...


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

SANDY I said:


> Pretty. What brand loom is that big oval?


It's the KB Adjustable Hat Loom. I really like it for stitch patterns. The peg design is perfect for pulling loops off easily.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> I too would like to know that and more


Hi Sandy ... What do you want to know?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Hi Sandy ... What do you want to know?


Where can I get the KB loom, what loom would I buy for shawls, blankets 
Thank you so much for answering. :-D


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you! It's a beautiful stitch.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Where can I get the KB loom, what loom would I buy for shawls, blankets
> Thank you so much for answering. :-D


You can get the loom in Joanns, eBay and Amazon.. not sure where else. As far as what loom for shawls and blankets.. you can use any size or shape loom your only limit is how much are you willing to seam-up


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> You can get the loom in Joanns, eBay and Amazon.. not sure where else. As far as what loom for shawls and blankets.. you can use any size or shape loom your only limit is how much are you willing to seam-up


thank you so much.  I am so happy to have you teach me how to loom knit. Your videos are great, easy to understand, and learn from. Again thank you 
Jessie


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> You can get the loom in Joanns, eBay and Amazon.. not sure where else. As far as what loom for shawls and blankets.. you can use any size or shape loom your only limit is how much are you willing to seam-up


In your video,for bamboo stitch, what kind of loom are you useing?


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> In your video,for bamboo stitch, what kind of loom are you useing?


It's the KB Adjustable Hat Loom - I really like it. Right now it is my stitch loom because the shape of the pegs makes purling very easy

:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> It's the KB Adjustable Hat Loom - I really like it. Right now it is my stitch loom because the shape of the pegs makes purling very easy
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you, will be ordering one soon. Learning so much.
This is what I have done so far, next a scarf. :-D


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Will this stitch work on the Knifty Knitter looms?


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thank you, will be ordering one soon. Learning so much.
> This is what I have done so far, next a scarf. :-D


Here is my scarf for beginners video - very detailed. Let me know if you have any questions.

:lol:


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Will this stitch work on the Knifty Knitter looms?


Yes, it will work with ANY loom.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Here is my scarf for beginners video - very detailed. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Loomahat said:


> Here is my scarf for beginners video - very detailed. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Oh, that is so pretty!
> 
> One of the reasons I stopped using my looms is that once I focused on knitting with needles I thought that loom knitting just didn't look as good. You have proven me wrong! Obviously it's because I only knew the basics.
> 
> It looks like the perfect stitch for a warm afghan. We're getting a new puppy in June and I think I'll make her a little pad for her crate on my loom.


Hi, I've been wanting to do a pattern for a pet blanket - still concerned about the stitch and the yarn. - I was thinking a tight Flat knit stitch. Per Humane Society - yarn needs to handle ALOT of washing.

If you make the pad - let me know how it goes. Would appreciate any suggestions. It seems to have taken me forever to get this one done.
denise


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

So are you worried about the laundering pulling the stitches apart--or are you worried that sharp claws and teeth will catch on stitches, which will then cause the stitches to fall apart in the wash?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Where can I get the KB loom, what loom would I buy for shawls, blankets
> Thank you so much for answering. :-D


Patches, a coupon will work at JoAnn's to bring the price down. Check JoAnn's online to, if those two do not have the loom you want try, www.knittingboard.com and KB has sales also. They have free patterns. After I checked their patterns I bought a different loom to make some of those patterns. I like the All in One, and the 28 inchers (both styles) because of their versatility, including shaping with increases and decreases. The 10 incher makes nice scarves, and. . .? Imagination time! Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Oh, that is so pretty!
> 
> One of the reasons I stopped using my looms is that once I focused on knitting with needles I thought that loom knitting just didn't look as good. You have proven me wrong! Obviously it's because I only knew the basics.
> 
> It looks like the perfect stitch for a warm afghan. We're getting a new puppy in June and I think I'll make her a little pad for her crate on my loom.


When you make the pad consider using wool and felt it. That could include 5 trips in the washing machine to get the pad tight enough to resist that young dog. Check on a felting book or two plus. There are different approaches to felting and you want to get your project tight, that will toughen it. Have fun with both the project and the puppy, Moon Loomer


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Patches, a coupon will work at JoAnn's to bring the price down. Check JoAnn's online to, if those two do not have the loom you want try, www.knittingboard.com and KB has sales also. They have free patterns. After I checked their patterns I bought a different loom to make some of those patterns. I like the All in One, and the 28 inchers (both styles) because of their versatility, including shaping with increases and decreases. The 10 incher makes nice scarves, and. . .? Imagination time! Have fun, Moon Loomer


Thank you so much, :will check it out.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Moon Loomer said:


> When you make the pad consider using wool and felt it. That could include 5 trips in the washing machine to get the pad tight enough to resist that young dog. Check on a felting book or two plus. There are different approaches to felting and you want to get your project tight, that will toughen it. Have fun with both the project and the puppy, Moon Loomer


Thanks for your suggestion, Moon Loomer. I understand why you suggest it, but to be honest, felting just doesn't appeal to me. It's not so much that I don't like how it looks, but that I don't have any interest in the process.

I think I'll take my chances with a pretty knitted stitch on some soft, pink, baby yarn.  She's a Yorkie, so she's very small. It will only have to be about 12X18 inches for her little crate. If she chews it up, I can knit up a new one pretty quickly.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> So are you worried about the laundering pulling the stitches apart--or are you worried that sharp claws and teeth will catch on stitches, which will then cause the stitches to fall apart in the wash?


Both... which is why the yarn and stitch are my big concern. I can't seem to get an answer from someone with experience knitting a pet blanket.

This Bamboo stitch for instance - I would be concerned about the slip stitch portion. A kitty or dog can decide it's for pulling.

With the acrylic worried about the heavy heat of the washers and dryers and of the pet swallowing some yarn.

ANY thoughts, comments or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Loomahat said:


> Both... which is why the yarn and stitch are my big concern. I can't seem to get an answer from someone with experience knitting a pet blanket.
> 
> This Bamboo stitch for instance - I would be concerned about the slip stitch portion. A kitty or dog can decide it's for pulling.
> 
> ...


In that case, I don't think I will test it out yet. My puppy is a Yorkie--very small. She's 4 weeks old now and only weighs 1.3 pounds. When we get her at 8 weeks, I expect she'll be around 4 pounds. It wouldn't take much to choke a puppy that small.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> In that case, I don't think I will test it out yet. My puppy is a Yorkie--very small. She's 4 weeks old now and only weighs 1.3 pounds. When we get her at 8 weeks, I expect she'll be around 4 pounds. It wouldn't take much to choke a puppy that small.


Okay . . . The yarn should be strong and cuddly. A rug yarn will do the strong part, those I have used were rough on my hands, so not cuddly. Well that leaves the natural fibers or a high nylon mixed yarn. Your preferences lean me toward a high nylon acrylic mix. The nylon should be over 20%, some baby yarns are higher and soft. Made nice scarves. 
The loom . . . do a single rake, smaller pegged loom, ie a long loom from KK or Michel's or a knitting board either the newer nylon pegged or the older steel pegged ones. 
Put it together . . . For the KK style long loom I would try three strands, two of baby yarn and the third a sock yarn (look at Michael's "Wool Like", 85% acrylic 15% nylon) The sock yarn is there to lower the stretch. The board looms have an interesting mix. The twenty-eight inch white pegged loom is smaller gauged than the KK style looms. The "All-In-One" 18" loom is the next smaller gauged loom, and the steel pegged twenty-eight inch loom has the smallest gauge of the bunch. For these I suggest a 8 - 10
inch swatch to find what meets your vision. Have fun this sounds like a nice project. Moon Loomer


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Moon Loomer said:


> Okay . . . The yarn should be strong and cuddly. A rug yarn will do the strong part, those I have used were rough on my hands, so not cuddly. Well that leaves the natural fibers or a high nylon mixed yarn. Your preferences lean me toward a high nylon acrylic mix. The nylon should be over 20%, some baby yarns are higher and soft. Made nice scarves.
> The loom . . . do a single rake, smaller pegged loom, ie a long loom from KK or Michel's or a knitting board either the newer nylon pegged or the older steel pegged ones.
> Put it together . . . For the KK style long loom I would try three strands, two of baby yarn and the third a sock yarn (look at Michael's "Wool Like", 85% acrylic 15% nylon) The sock yarn is there to lower the stretch. The board looms have an interesting mix. The twenty-eight inch white pegged loom is smaller gauged than the KK style looms. The "All-In-One" 18" loom is the next smaller gauged loom, and the steel pegged twenty-eight inch loom has the smallest gauge of the bunch. For these I suggest a 8 - 10
> inch swatch to find what meets your vision. Have fun this sounds like a nice project. Moon Loomer


Thanks. This is good info. I do have KK looms and in the past I've mostly used 2 strands of Simply Soft yarn. It makes great, soft scarves, but hats are a little limp. I never considered a third strand or to use a totally different yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thanks. This is good info. I do have KK looms and in the past I've mostly used 2 strands of Simply Soft yarn. It makes great, soft scarves, but hats are a little limp. I never considered a third strand or to use a totally different yarn.


It is interesting what fiber and yarn blends can do. Have a nice Memorial day, Moon loomer


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Patches, a coupon will work at JoAnn's to bring the price down. Check JoAnn's online to, if those two do not have the loom you want try, www.knittingboard.com and KB has sales also. They have free patterns. After I checked their patterns I bought a different loom to make some of those patterns. I like the All in One, and the 28 inchers (both styles) because of their versatility, including shaping with increases and decreases. The 10 incher makes nice scarves, and. . .? Imagination time! Have fun, Moon Loomer


I am so happy, I just got my loom KB-all-in-one, have started my scarf, thank you Denise for the site. 
Have ordered the 28 inch one and will soon see how much imagination I have 
:-D thanks so much, Jessie


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Here is my scarf for beginners video - very detailed. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice video


----------

